# **Children with speech, language and/or communication difficulties**



## ledaly (2 mo ago)

View attachment 131754

Are you a parent of a child with speech, language and/or communication difficulties?

If so, would you like to participate in a short survey about your child’s
experience of taking part in community activities such as football, dancing, swimming lessons, toddler groups etc?

The survey should take approximately 10-15 minutes to complete.

Please click here if you would like to participate!

Thank you for your participation!😊

I would really appreciate if you could share this survey with anyone you know that this survey relates to!


----------

